# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Μικρόφωνο ασυρμάτου puxing 888

## Akarnanas1

Καλημέρα, μήπως ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να βρώ ανταλλακτικό μικρόφωνο ασυρμάτου.

----------

